# Victorinox slicing knife, granton or not?



## tds73 (Nov 2, 2015)

I tried searching this, but maybe I was not using the right wording. My question is, get the granton or smooth?

Looking at the fibrox 12". The non-granton is about half the price of the granton. Anyone tried both? is it really worth the extra money for the granton? Looking to slice bacon, brisket, etc. Would it be wiser to save some coin and just get the smooth version or is the granton worth the extra?


----------



## gravey (Nov 2, 2015)

I can't speak for the granton, but I love my smooth Victorinox. Good choice on getting the fibrox handles as well. Inexpensive knives, but they hold such a sharp edge if taken care of. Buy yourself some slip covers if you store in a drawer.


----------



## joe black (Nov 2, 2015)

I love my Granton Slicers and the Granton Santukos.  The dimples allow the meat to release from the blade and not stick.  This is especially handy for brisket, bacon and other thinly sliced meats.


----------



## tds73 (Nov 3, 2015)

Have you ever tried the same knife without the granton to see if it really makes a difference having the granton?

I don't mind spending the extra money if it is worth it, but it is twice as much to get the granton style.


----------



## gpb11 (Nov 3, 2015)

No, I've not used the exact same knife with and without, but I've done enough meat slicing with a flat edged chef's knife that I know the granton edge is working well.  There's a reason people happily pay the extra money for the granton edge...


----------



## jcbigler (Nov 5, 2015)

You guys that are using the Fibrox handles...

Do you find that the handles fall off the tang eventually? 

I'm about to pull the trigger on the Victorinox 12" granton edge slicing knife. But I'm leaning towards the rosewood handle because I like riveted tangs and handles.


----------



## bmaddox (Nov 5, 2015)

I have a 12" granton dexter-russel that is my go to slicer. I never have problems with meat sticking to the blade. I use the granton slicer over my 8" victorinox chef's knife for all my slicing. As for the fibrox handles, I have used an abused my 8" chef's knife and it still looks brand new. I love the handle on it.


----------



## gpb11 (Nov 5, 2015)

Haven't had my Victorinox long enough to gauge the durability of the handle, but I have a couple other knives with similar handles that are perfectly fine after twenty years of ownership.  

Given they have a lifetime warranty and that I don't put my knives in the dishwasher, I'm not concerned about it.


----------



## tds73 (Nov 5, 2015)

I am going to go ahead and spend a little more and go with the granton. I hate buying things twice. 

Just did not know enough and that is why I asked if it was really worth it. 

Now the question is, 10", 12" or 14"?   kind of thinking, just go with the 14", it is only a couple dollars more and I am thinking the extra couple inches should not get in the way and will fit in the drawer.


----------



## jcbigler (Nov 5, 2015)

Dang, 14" is starting to approach sword length...

I'm going for the 12" myself. Easier to store and transport. And I have been making due for the past 14 years with an 8" slicing knife, so 12" will be nice.


----------



## bmaddox (Nov 5, 2015)

I would go with the 14". There have been plenty of times while using my 12" that I wished I had the 14" to make life easier. When you are trying to slice things like bacon being able to make long smooth cuts provides the best finished product.


----------



## b-one (Nov 5, 2015)

Both handles are great in my experience. I would go with the largest that will fit where you need to store it.


----------



## jcbigler (Nov 28, 2015)

I just bought the Victorinox 12" granton edge slicing knife with the Fibrox handle this week. Have cut up two full briskets with it and it slicing through brisket like a hot knife through butter. I love this thing. The blade is 1.5" wide and is wicked sharp. Now I have to find a place to store it, and some sort of cover for the blade. 













IMG_20151126_161753136.jpg



__ jcbigler
__ Nov 26, 2015


















IMG_20151125_192217824.jpg



__ jcbigler
__ Nov 25, 2015


----------



## bmaddox (Nov 30, 2015)

JCBigler said:


> Now I have to find a place to store it, and some sort of cover for the blade.


That is the hard part with a knife that size. Mine lives in the back of a drawer so it is out of the way.


----------



## dukeburger (Nov 30, 2015)

Slicing knives?? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Here I've been using my breaking knife and sticking knife for everything the last 10 years 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	

















IMG_20151130_083159.jpg



__ dukeburger
__ Nov 30, 2015






The sticking knife is getting down there, I got these in 2005 and used them heavily when I worked at a meat packing plant the first ~year.

Fibrox handles are nice. Never tried a granton edge slicing knife. I use my breaker for slicing and never had anything stick that I've noticed.

Good luck with whatever you choose, you'll be happy!


----------



## dwhite1031 (Nov 30, 2015)

I have been using a Mercer Millenia 14" slicer with a granton edge and really like it.  Stays sharp for long periods and the handle is very comfortable.  













693944.jpg



__ dwhite1031
__ Nov 30, 2015


----------



## tds73 (Nov 30, 2015)

I went with the 14". It appears to be awesome in looks, feel and sharpness.  I have not had a chance to use it yet. I will report once I get a chance to put it to a test.

I went with this guard also,

  

I noticed that if you look on Amazon, at the knife you bought, in the frequently bought together section they have a guard for that one that is less money also.


----------



## gpb11 (Dec 1, 2015)

Yes, I have the Messermeister 12" guard on mine, works well at protecting the blade (and fingers).  Amazon:


----------



## jcbigler (Dec 10, 2015)

Anyone use these magnetic blade covers?


----------



## jirodriguez (Dec 11, 2015)

Years ago I bought a magnetic wall strip for about $20, and all my knives and steel live there, works great, super handy, and looks nice on the wall.

As for the fibrox handles - there is a reason you see them in all the restaurant kitchens - they hold up very well over time. Bang for the buck the Victorinox with the fibrox handles are a great way to go and will last for many, many years.


----------



## msuiceman (Dec 15, 2015)

JCBigler said:


> You guys that are using the Fibrox handles...
> 
> Do you find that the handles fall off the tang eventually?
> 
> I'm about to pull the trigger on the Victorinox 12" granton edge slicing knife. But I'm leaning towards the rosewood handle because I like riveted tangs and handles.


never. ever. ever. have I had this problem. and judging by them being used in a lot of cannery operations and commercial fishery operations (see the ones on ebay sold in bulk that are ground down to nearly non-existence like this http://www.ebay.com/itm/6-used-Vict...459787?hash=item3f58d7884b:g:lB8AAOSwwE5WadwS) this just doesn't happen.

I love, love love love my victorinox fibrox knives. all 14 of them have been darn good. though on some of the chef knives I am used to more "heft" in the heel, they do the job supremely well.


----------



## jcbigler (Dec 17, 2015)

MSUICEMAN said:


> never. ever. ever. have I had this problem.



The only reason that I asked, was because when I was a kid, we had a set of knives with black composit handles, where they eventually fell off the tang. So in my adult life I have always bought kitchen knives that had the handle riveted through the tang. Now, granted these were cheap Wal-Mart knives, and not quality like Victorinox.


----------



## msuiceman (Dec 17, 2015)

I've actually had more issues with my riveted higher end knives (wusthof classic line or better) with either rivets loosening or even a few cracks propagating from the rivet hole.


----------



## jirodriguez (Dec 17, 2015)

JCBigler said:


> The only reason that I asked, was because when I was a kid, we had a set of knives with black composit handles, where they eventually fell off the tang. So in my adult life I have always bought kitchen knives that had the handle riveted through the tang. Now, granted these were cheap Wal-Mart knives, and not quality like Victorinox.


Now, granted these were cheap Wal-Mart knives, and not quality like Victorinox.

Nuff said... lol. Yeah the cheap stuff ain't worth their weight in scrap metal, the Victorinox looks similar but is actually made much better. It cracks me up every time America's Test Kitchen does a knife test the Victorinox usually end up in the top 3 - beating out many expensive name brand knives in the process.


----------



## smokesontuesday (Dec 25, 2015)

Victorinox Fibrox is the way to go for every day, day in and day out, hard working knives. Some of mine are pushing 20 years old (have a few of Grandpa's that are probably 35 and still perform great other than being worn down to nothing) at this point and I seriously doubt you'll ever have a problem with the handles. In fact after watching my grandpa in the butcher shop as well as my own personal use you'll wear the blades down to a nub long before you'll ever have to worry about that handle. 

I only have a Granton edge Santoku and it's fine. I don't notice a huge amount of difference between it and other Santokus I have though. It might be different with the slicer. I've never had an issue with the smooth face slicer though so never thought it worth spending the money for the Granton edge.

My kitchen knife set is the wood handled Victorinox, most of which was a wedding present 15 years ago from my grandparents, because they're a nicer looking knife but in function they're exactly the same. They just require a bit more maintenance than the Fibrox.


----------

